# New Horror Novella Up



## Erik Williams (Jun 13, 2009)

My novella GONE, THE DAY is now available in the Kindle Store for $.99.  I wish I could have made it cheaper, and thought Amazon would mark it down but no joy.  Hope you'll check it out.  Here's the teaser:

Mike wakes up to discover that darkness has consumed the world.  No sun.  No sky.  No stars.  Only blackness.  Before he can question what has happened, or even his own sanity, great beasts swarm out of the void and begin a lethal assault on mankind.  

GONE, THE DAY is a short novella about the end of the world.  You'll rip through it in one sitting.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's a link:


PSSST - if you make it $1.00, amazon will mark it down to $.80.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Erik Williams said:


> My novella GONE, THE DAY is now available in the Kindle Store for $.99. *I wish I could have made it cheaper,* and thought Amazon would mark it down but no joy. Hope you'll check it out. Here's the teaser:


It sounds like really good plot, Erik.

If you PM me with a free copy, I will read it and promise to post a review on Amazon for you. 

Good Luck on the sales,

Sailor


----------



## Erik Williams (Jun 13, 2009)

marianner - Thanks for the tip and the link.

sailor - you've got mail.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Erik Williams said:


> *sailor - you've got mail.*


HOOAH!! I've got it, but will answer in the morn', I am exhausted tonight. It will go through e-mail - not PM. I'll give you my addy manana. Thank you, Erik, I appreciate it.

Sailor


----------



## Erik Williams (Jun 13, 2009)

Good deal, sailor.

Hey, and the price is reduced to $.80.

The new link is http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002D48LGQ

Sorry, not smart enough to actually link it all fancy and stuff. Still learning.


----------



## Erik Williams (Jun 13, 2009)

Sorry to bump this but I've gotten a question or two from a few (not on this board) asking whether the story is horror.  I thought the blurb made it obvious but just in case, it is horror. Dark and driving horror.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Bought it, Erik.  Sounds interesting, and for just $.80 can't resist.  I may have to stop my current read and check it out.


----------



## Erik Williams (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks, Silver!


----------



## blade (May 4, 2009)

A great read.  I wish it was longer.

AJ


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

This is great, Erik.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Erik Williams (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks AJ and John!


----------



## Erik Williams (Jun 13, 2009)

Stacey Cochran over at Onlinebookreview.org was nice enough to interview me about my new novella Gone, the Day, Kindle, and my obsession with p*ssed-off penguins. Check it out when you get a chance.

http://onlinebookreview.org/2009/06/17/online-book-review-erik-williams-interview


----------



## Erik Williams (Jun 13, 2009)

Bump.  Because I'm shameless.


----------



## Erik Williams (Jun 13, 2009)

Just wanted to say I hit 100 sales today.  Thanks to everyone who bought a copy.  Really appreciate it.


----------

